# Gichin Funakoshi: Nodo Osae Throw



## Brian R. VanCise (May 21, 2015)

*I saw this on a friends facebook timeline and thought I would share.*

Here is a link to Ian Abernathy's webpage showing the throw from Gichin Funakoshi's book and then in modern application in the UFC.  Enjoy!

Gichin Funakoshis forgotten karate throw used in a recent UFC bout videos Iain Abernethy


----------



## elder999 (May 21, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *I saw this on a friends facebook timeline and thought I would share.*
> 
> Here is a link to Ian Abernathy's webpage showing the throw from Gichin Funakoshi's book and then in modern application in the UFC.  Enjoy!
> 
> Gichin Funakoshis forgotten karate throw used in a recent UFC bout videos Iain Abernethy


No!

The knee-pick is a modern invention of post-war wrestling.

Shotokan doesn't work!

Shotokan throws don't work!

(Troublemaker!! 

)


----------



## K-man (May 21, 2015)

elder999 said:


> No!
> 
> The knee-pick is a modern invention of post-war wrestling.
> 
> ...


Spoil sport!


----------

